# To what extreme should someone go to be with the opposite sex?



## Dubious Drewski (Feb 5, 2009)

I met this girl recently who is interested in me. This just doesn't happen, so I'm giving this event some attention.  There's a problem though.

She's crazy. Like, actually-believes-she-can-affect-the-weather-with-her-mind crazy.  She told me once of how she willed some rain to fall one day, but it was too much and she had to contact some of her friends to help her telekinetically calm the storm clouds.  She honestly believes this.  

You know how some girls have those tattoos on the smalls of their backs?  They're usually of flowers, butterflies, guns, text, whatever. She has one. It's a Tie fighter dueling an X-Wing.  What girl does that?

Tonight over the phone, she just told me the reason she's been feeling tired recently is because there is a ethereal energy vampire who stalks her in her dreams. She said she sees him when she's half asleep and has to physically fight him off now and then.  She's into Taro cards, astrology, karma, the whole bit. 

But she's good looking, a good person and she's interested in me.  

I'm a logical thinker through and through and I know for certain her craziness would eventually drive me nuts.  I'm so torn!  What should I do?


----------



## matt-l (Feb 5, 2009)

Dubious Drewski said:


> She's crazy. Like, actually-believes-she-can-affect-the-weather-with-her-mind crazy.  She told me once of how she willed some rain to fall one day, *but it was too much and she had to contact some of her friends to help her telekinetically calm the storm clouds.  She honestly believes this.  *
> 
> You know how some girls have those tattoos on the smalls of their backs?  They're usually of flowers, butterflies, guns, text, whatever. *She has one. It's a Tie fighter dueling an X-Wing.  What girl does that?*
> 
> * Tonight over the phone, she just told me the reason she's been feeling tired recently is because there is a ethereal energy vampire who stalks her in her dreams. She said she sees him when she's half asleep and has to physically fight him off now and then.*  She's into Taro cards, astrology, karma, the whole bit.




Im sorry, but these three things cracked me up! 

Im all seriousness, get her out to lunch or whatever and spend some time with her to see if she really is.....crazy.


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 5, 2009)

Treasure her as a friend, but consider carefully any other option.

The people who will stand out in your mind in later years are those who are definitely outside the plain old [and untimately boring] 'normal' category.


----------



## Captain IK (Feb 5, 2009)

Don't let her crazyness bother you too much if you like her.
We are all a little quirky in someone else's eyes.
I've been married 25 years and my wife thinks I'm nuts.
5 years into the marriage I told her that she new it when we got married so "get over it" (jokingly)...and she's been fine with it ever since.


----------



## ferny (Feb 5, 2009)

I'd be careful. You seem more taken by someone liking you than anything. If you're having doubts then you're having them for a reason. Don't get caught up in things.


And on a serious note. If you do take it further and she puts on a tin foil hat for protection I'd be very worried.


----------



## jlykins (Feb 5, 2009)

Listen I have had an experience with a girl similar to that. She claimed she was a "witch" and possesed magical powers... She ended up being out of her Fing mind. Don't do it. It will get worse. If she has told you all of that already, think about the stuff she's not telling you....


----------



## invisible (Feb 5, 2009)

matt-l said:


> Im all seriousness, get her out to lunch


Too late. She's already out to lunch.



Dubious Drewski said:


> Tonight over the phone, she just told me the reason she's been feeling tired recently is because there is a ethereal energy vampire who stalks her in her dreams.


Never, ever date someone who brings an ethereal vampire in her baggage. I talk from experience.

Seriously, I'm with jlykins. Stay away from her.


----------



## Battou (Feb 5, 2009)

Doeeeeeet, Cuz you know that Tie fighter is going down


----------



## Arch (Feb 5, 2009)

hehe she sounds like a riot :mrgreen:

I like eccentric people... she may appear boardering on crazy, but i doubt she really is at heart.

Young people often believe these things (how old is she?) are happening to them to escape the mundane everyday lifestyle... and to prove to herself that she is 'different' from everyday people, however these individuals also grow out of these kind of phases.
I went to art college for 5 years.. iv seen and heard it all before, Imo, get to know her and see what happens in the near future. She will probably turn out to be a nice open minded person who no longer believes in the vampires etc.


----------



## jlykins (Feb 5, 2009)

Arch said:


> hehe she sounds like a riot :mrgreen:
> 
> I like eccentric people... she may appear boardering on crazy, but i doubt she really is at heart.
> 
> ...


 
Orrr she could turn out to be off her meds and you wake up one day tied to the bed with goats blood being dripped on your chest. Too many other women out there to risk it... Hey if you like the thrill of possibly dating a girl that will require a restraining order later on, go for it  :thumbup:


----------



## jlykins (Feb 5, 2009)

The way my story ended was her leaving a voicemail saying that she was going to place a spell on me if I didn't return her calls. Crazzzy Bi*$h!!


----------



## Chiller (Feb 5, 2009)

Dubious Drewski said:


> I met this girl recently who is interested in me. This just doesn't happen, so I'm giving this event some attention. There's a problem though.
> 
> She's crazy. Like, actually-believes-she-can-affect-the-weather-with-her-mind crazy. She told me once of how she willed some rain to fall one day, but it was too much and she had to contact some of her friends to help her telekinetically calm the storm clouds. She honestly believes this.
> 
> ...


 

   I think she sounds cool.    Damn, how come I cant find someone like that. 
  I say , give her a chance.  I bet she has a great heart in there.


----------



## jlykins (Feb 5, 2009)

Chiller said:


> I think she sounds cool.  Damn, how come I cant find someone like that.
> I say , give her a chance. I bet she has a great heart in there.


 

I knew this was coming...


----------



## Arch (Feb 5, 2009)

jlykins said:


> Orrr she could turn out to be off her meds and you wake up one day tied to the bed with goats blood being dripped on your chest. Too many other women out there to risk it... Hey if you like the thrill of possibly dating a girl that will require a restraining order later on, go for it  :thumbup:



I can see what your saying but you can't really put every girl with 'strange fixations' in the same catagory as one individual you have had a bad experience with.. everyone is different.

I think more often than not these people tend to be harmless, especially when they have done some growing up.


----------



## usayit (Feb 5, 2009)

I say go for it....  get to know her better.  A few people I've met come off as very odd/eccentric but once you get to know them, they are actually normal.  Often they are a product of their environment (enjoy and feed off of how people react) but deep down there is a real person in there.  

On the other hand, the quiet and seeming normal people with the crazy ooey gooey center... those are the ones you gotta watch out for.


----------



## ferny (Feb 5, 2009)

Chiller said:


> I think she sounds cool.    Damn, how come I cant find someone like that.
> I say , give her a chance.  I bet she has a great heart in there.



But is it her heart or one she cut out of her last boyfriend?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 5, 2009)

I thought Cindy lived in Texas :scratch:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 5, 2009)

A TIE Fighter tattoo!?  Snatch her up before someone else does!


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 5, 2009)

Chiller said:


> I say , give her a chance.  I bet she has a great heart in there.



And a bag of her neighbor's fingernail clippings in her closet.


----------



## stsinner (Feb 5, 2009)

Watch Fatal Attraction.

I'd unknow her.


----------



## Overread (Feb 5, 2009)

Dubious Drewski said:


> You know how some girls have those tattoos on the smalls of their backs?  They're usually of flowers, butterflies, guns, text, whatever. She has one. It's a Tie fighter dueling an X-Wing.  What girl does that?



A geek one of course 

as for the starwars - find out if she liked the new 3 films more than the originals - if she did then walk away - for her mind is lost


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 5, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> I thought Cindy lived in Texas :scratch:



:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Arch (Feb 5, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> I thought Cindy lived in Texas :scratch:



lol dude!.. there goes my tea over my keyboard 



clarinetJWD said:


> A TIE Fighter tattoo!?  Snatch her up before someone else does!



Bahahaa good call. :mrgreen:


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm torn some of those girls can be really cool if a bit off and others are just plain nuts.  When I was a freshman in high school one of them used to follow me around campus like a puppy dog (but out of sight) which of course means I stayed away from her.  Take it easy and enjoy.


----------



## Corry (Feb 5, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> I thought Cindy lived in Texas :scratch:


----------



## Chiller (Feb 5, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> And a bag of her neighbor's fingernail clippings in her closet.


 
Whats wrong with that. :lmao::lmao:  You should see what I did with my neighbors.


----------



## usayit (Feb 5, 2009)

Dubious,

PLEASE tell me that this is not you:

One-night stand man wakes to find lover has carved her name into his arm | Mail Online


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 5, 2009)

^^^ Whoa! Those are quite the mementos of his one night stand   :shock:


----------



## Chiller (Feb 5, 2009)

Why am I singing Mrs Robinson. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 5, 2009)

usayit said:


> Dubious,
> 
> PLEASE tell me that this is not you:
> 
> One-night stand man wakes to find lover has carved her name into his arm | Mail Online



I knew there was a reason I was never comfortable visiting Blackburn... :shock:


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh Man! You guys are no help at all!

-How many said she is probably harmless and really not that crazy: 8
-The number of you who say she'll ritually eat my heart in my sleep: 8
-7 neutral opinions.

I'm walking into no man's land, huh.  Well I'm having lunch with her on Sunday at Starbucks. We'll see how this goes .....


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 5, 2009)

At least Starbucks doesn't serve "liver with fava beans and a nice Chianti"


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 5, 2009)

Dubious Drewski said:


> Oh Man! You guys are no help at all!
> 
> -How many said she is probably harmless and really not that crazy: 8
> -The number of you who say she'll ritually eat my heart in my sleep: 8
> ...



At least you didn't get a response of 'google is your friend' or 'use the search feature'.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, that wouldn't help at all...
.
.
.


----------



## Joves (Feb 5, 2009)

Dubious Drewski said:


> Oh Man! You guys are no help at all!
> 
> -How many said she is probably harmless and really not that crazy: 8
> -The number of you who say she'll ritually eat my heart in my sleep: 8
> ...


 Well to me she sounds fun to hang with, for purely entertainment value. But I would in no way ever consider her as gf material. And having a tie fighter tramp stamp is an even worse sign.


----------



## Overread (Feb 5, 2009)

and what is wrong with tie fighters?!!!


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 5, 2009)

Try it and find out nothing wrong with it as long as you take your time.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Feb 5, 2009)

Hmm, [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9l83B_r1_A"]I just found this clip that explains it perfectly.[/ame]

I think she's straddling the line. She weighs 90 pounds.  This is all very scary. Why do I do this to myself?


----------



## astrostu (Feb 5, 2009)

I won't mate with any True Believer.


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 5, 2009)

This is a photo forum. OBVIOUSLY we're going to need pics to help you out.


----------



## Yemme (Feb 6, 2009)

DON'T DO IT​

Get on your knees now and pray that you have not dated this woman.  Whenever a man is in doubt about getting together with a woman it is a sure sign that it should not be.  A SIGN.....  Don't let it come to light... run Dubious run...


----------



## Corry (Feb 6, 2009)

Dubious Drewski said:


> Hmm, I just found this clip that explains it perfectly.
> 
> I think she's straddling the line. She weighs 90 pounds.  This is all very scary. Why do I do this to myself?



Ok, that was one funny clip!  

I'm on the 'don't do it' side.  If she really is crazy, she'll drain you emotionally and draaaag you down.  You won't be happy in the long run.


----------



## Joves (Feb 6, 2009)

Drewski I am old and have done the dating psycho hose beasts. You do not want to do it. It is like dating airheads while they are amusing at first they will wear you down with their stupidity. Psychos will wear you down with worry.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 6, 2009)

I say do it.  At least you'll never be bored.

Just wait a while till you let her move in.


----------



## Yemme (Feb 6, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> I say do it.  At least you'll never be bored.




:lmao:  You are sooooo mean......


Dubious listen... Chris Rock said it best.  If you're in a relationship the two of you have to be on the same level.

If shes a Church goer you have to be a church goer too.

If she's a crack head you have to be a crack head too.

Crazy and Normal don't go together...  This is not an episode of The United States of Tara.


----------



## Crazydad (Feb 7, 2009)

I think Monty Python said it best, "Run away!!!!!"

Seriously, someone dealing with the kind of stuff you mentioned is not someone to get involved with on an emotional or physical level. It sounds like she needs help and prayers more than anything.


----------



## 4thirds_dude (Feb 7, 2009)

If she's affecting the weather with her mind, maybe see if she can use her ESP and look up the number of a good psychologist... jk.  Jokes aside, I've dated a girl similar to this -- mistake. If you do go further, go slowly and carefully. And don't get too attached to walk away if/when she goes completely bats.


----------



## mitsugirly (Feb 7, 2009)

Joves said:


> . It is like dating airheads while they are amusing at first they will wear you down with their stupidity. Psychos will wear you down with worry.


 
DITTO! My thoughts exactly. Well said.



Dubious Drewski said:


> She's crazy. Like, actually-believes-she-can-affect-the-weather-with-her-mind crazy. She told me once of how she willed some rain to fall one day, but it was too much and she had to contact some of her friends to help her telekinetically calm the storm clouds. She honestly believes this.
> 
> Tonight over the phone, she just told me the reason she's been feeling tired recently is because there is a ethereal energy vampire who stalks her in her dreams. She said she sees him when she's half asleep and has to physically fight him off now and then. She's into Taro cards, astrology, karma, the whole bit.


 
A lot of people are in to astrology, some taro cards and thinking they "control" things. It's amazing just how many people are like that. That doesn't make them crazy...actually they can be quite interesting and not scary. HOWEVER...when someone talks about fighting off a vampire stalking her...THAT would worry me! What if the relationship goes farther and you happen to be in bed with her one night when she's "fighting off the vampire"...you never know what could happen.:twisted:

LQQKS are not everything...don't be that shallow. You are playing with fire here.


----------



## Chiller (Feb 7, 2009)

mitsugirly said:


> DITTO! My thoughts exactly. Well said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
We are not crazy...and they cant fight us off.  We just come back. 

Go for it man....the experience will rock. :thumbup:And you might even get a new unexpected tatoo, or piercing


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Feb 7, 2009)

Don't worry guys. I'm still lurking in this thread. I'm reading all of your advice and it's all very informative(If not scary).  I'll comment here again after this Sunday. We'll see how that goes...


----------



## Yemme (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh My... What the hell are you doing on sunday... It's a holy day... Don't do it.


----------



## usayit (Feb 7, 2009)

Opposites often do attract...  

If you don't at least go a single date, you'll move forward wondering if you passed up something wonderful.

sheesh... some of the responses in this thread make it sound like you are contemplating marriage.  IT IS A DATE.... go have fun.


As i said... I'm more concerned with the quiet ones that don't let you in..


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 7, 2009)

mitsugirly said:


> What if the relationship goes farther and you happen to be in bed with her one night when she's "fighting off the vampire"...you never know what could happen.:twisted:



Sounds fun...


----------



## Yemme (Feb 7, 2009)

Dubious... I can tell you right now that stalking is no fun... Once you open that door... It's open.


----------



## hankejp (Feb 10, 2009)

Talk to your food on Sunday and see her reaction.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, she's a weirdo, but she's alright. It went well. We were all over town, went to a pet shop, a craft store, a coffee place, etc. It was fine. There was no talk of supernatural anything this time. Last we spoke, I told her I preferred logic and sanity. Maybe she's toning it down for me.

In the craft shop, she helped me come up with some great ideas for abstract macro shots.  She even insisted on paying for some of the little trinkets for me to photograph. I'll show you guys the results as soon as I have time to photograph them.

I'm still wary though.


----------



## Joves (Feb 10, 2009)

Dubious Drewski said:


> I'm still wary though.


 That is just your radar working. My problem when I was younger was my little head would ignore the radar.


----------



## Yemme (Feb 11, 2009)

you guys are funny...

Dubious just make sure she doesn't know where you live.  I understand your need for "conjugal visits" but listen to Joves .....in the end.... you will regret.

Also don't get suckered in with free photography stuff... She's a pro.


----------



## bace (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't see what the problem is here.

You have any idea what sex is like with chicks like that?

What's she gonna do if you break it of with her for being too crazy?

Well that's the fun part. Maybe she'll create a voodoo doll just for you, and start stabbing you in the balls like you were a pin cushion. Sanity says, it won't work. Unless you contract something from her and start having pains when you pee. But that's just a happy coincidence. For her.

Crazy chicks have the good pills too. Look through her medicine cabinet.

Anti Depressants? Oxy's? Meth Salts? Lorazapam? Topamax?

FUN!


----------



## usayit (Feb 11, 2009)

"...And I swear youre just like a pill
Instead of makin me better, you keep makin me Ill
You keep makin me ill...."

hehe lol...  <thanks for inserting that song back into my head>


----------



## IIIMPIII (Feb 14, 2009)

Bro, with all do respect, your not even dating and there is signs that she is ****ing nuts. there will always be another girl that you will meet, and the ones that arent crazy when you meet them will turn crazy when u date them. she sounds like a psycho, stay away from her, take my advice i learned the hard way, twice


----------



## Yemme (Feb 14, 2009)

IIIMPIII said:


> i learned the hard way, twice





Ouch... you poor child.  Glad you could be with us.


----------

